# Slindog's Cycle Log



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Week 1: 2 iu Hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 40 mg anavar

Week 2: 2 Iu hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 40 mg anavar

week 3: 4 IU hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 50 mg anavar

week 4: 4 IU hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 50 mg anavar

week 5: 8 IU hgh(IM PW EOD) + 50 mg anavar

week 6: 8 IU hgh(IM PW EOD) + 50 mg anavar

Week 7: Nolva 20 + 1500mg Tribulus + Animal Pack + Liv52 + 8 IU Hgh(IM PW EOD)

Week 8: Nolva 20 + 1500mg Tribulus + Animal Pack + Liv52 + 8 IU HGH(IM PW EOD)

Week 9: Nolva 20 + 1500mg Tribulus + Animal Pack + Liv52 + 8 IU HGH(IM PW EOD)

(Weeks 1-9) - HGH weekends off

*Gear*: LA PHARMA Oxandrolone 5mg, GROWTROPIN-II 4 IU

Run through out cycle:

Creatine - post work out

Orange Triad Multi-Vitami

SUPER Cissus RX

Glucosamine-msm-chondrotin

Beta Alanine

vitamins A, C, E

Zinc

Aloe Vera Juice

*WHY* this cycle:

I have been dealing with some joint, ligament, and muscle tissue injuries and I am a competitive athlete who does not have the chance to take time complete time off from his sports career. I have to perform on a weekly basis and my body is getting a beating.

Oxandrolone: The repair process entails the reestablishment of a connective tissue matrix, a scar, where collagen is the major matrix component. Collagen deposition is critical for the initial gains in wound breaking strength and makes up the extracellular matrix of granulation tissue. Increased nuclear fluorescence of the androgen receptor and increased cellular type I collagen were observed with oxandrolone at 15 and 30 μg/mL. tendfold increases in messenger mRNA while using oxandrolone. 50% increase in wound collagen after three weeks of Oxandrolone use.

Somatropin: We all know the uses of HGH. Low dose HGH increases collagen synthesis up to 200%.

*Goals:*

70% improvement in injuries

2 kilos weight gain lean mass

4-5 percent decrease body fat

8-10 percent increase in strength

Minimum sides

*Stats*

Age; 24

6' 2"

190

13-14% BF

Years lifting: 8 years

Competitive sport: 18 years

*Lifting/Performance Statistics*

Max Bench Press: 250 Pounds

Max Dead-Lift: 450 Pounds

Max Squat: 320 Pounds

Max push ups: 48

Pull Ups: 22

1 Mile Run: 5:07

2 Mile Run: 12:04

Vertical Leap: 29 inches

400 Meter- 41.2 seconds

40-yard dash: TBA

*Injuries*: Pain/Functional Damage. Scale(1-10): 1 being least

Pre-cycle:

Right knee surgery Feb 24 09: Tears in the lateral and medial meniscus --------3

Chronic Right knee tendonitis( Tendon Bicep Fomoris, Tendon Satorious)-------8

Chronic Right Hamstring(Bicep Femoris) - Formation of scar tissue -------------8

Right Adductor Magnus strain -----------------------------------------------5

ischial tuberosity slight tear-------------------------------------------------8

L4/l5 vertebrae Herniation --------------------------------------------------2

*Diet*:

Meal 1: Kindey Beans, tbs Olive oil, 4 Whole Wheat toast,


Protein

 59.4 g

 Carbohydrates

 196 g




*Calories*



 Total Calories

 1347 Calories



Meal 2: PW shake, Creatine Shake, Gatoraid ( ALL in SAUNA PW)


Protein

 48 g

 Carbohydrates

 73 g




*Calories*



 Total Calories

 515


[TR]
[/TR]
Meal 3: Tuna, cup of mixed vegtables


Protein

 41 g

 Carbohydrates

 16 g




*Calories*



 Total Calories

 269



Meal 4: 16 Oz 93% lean Minced meat, 1/2 cup vegtables


Protein

 105 g

 Carbohydrates

 58 g




*Calories*



 Total Calories

 870



Meal 5: 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup of White Rice


Protein

 56 g

 Carbohydrates

 53 g




*Calories*



 Total Calories

 520



Meal 6: 8 oz Atlantic Salmon, Mashed potatos


Protein

 42 g

 Carbohydrates

 32 g




*Calories*



 Total Calories

 550



Meal 7: Pro complex Shake


Protein

 60 g

 Carbohydrates

 4 g




*Calories*



 Total Calories

 260



Total: *4* *331 Calories, 408g Protein, 434g carbohydrates*

Routine: Athletes Performance 8 week program( WILL ADD PDF)

Before (Blood work) results:

TBA

BEFORE PICS





SUPPLEMENT PICS





GEAR PICS


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 1 postponed*

Extra day to get blood work done


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 1*

Blood Test Complete. I had to fast 12 hours the night before to get the blood test done.

I did my *blood test* at *11:30am*. Results in one week.

I quickly rushed home, to get my food and fluids. I had meal one. Took a 30 minute break.

At *1 pm* I was ready to go to the *Gym*. I opened up my brand new *VAR*. And took *20mg Pre-workout*.

Workout(Athletes Performance day 2): My workout was not so great. My energy was not that great. I had a long morning and just came back from a week off in my training.

Meal 2. I had my shakes in the sauna/steam room. I did some light streching, to get some blood flow and get back into the rythem of things. I must say my mood is up, I am cracking jokes about "seeing green people and making beastly noises" to my friends who know today is day 1.

I went home to get in meal 3. Soon after at *3:00pm*, I did a *light massage*. Active release on my injured areas for about 20 minutes.

*6:00 pm*- second session, which consists of *Football scrimmage*. My *endurance* seems to have *increased*. I just did not get tired. I kept running. I just felt great. I doubt anything is kicking in, might be a placebo effect, but i feel great.

*10:30*- Second dose of *Oxandrolone 20mg*: I began feeling really good soon after. A nice euphoria

*11:30*- I have 4 IU kits. I added .5 ml BW for reconstitution. Loaded 25 IU on a Slin Pin and pinned away. *2 IU GH*

*
Current activity*: 2 meals left


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Pics Updated


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Not saying this is not interesting mate, just wondering why you chose a bodybuilding site to set it all down, you're not a bodybuilder and obviously follow a completely different training and diet from one...is it just the (lightweight) gear use?

Good luck with your goals:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hhmmm... i was looking at this and tbh i dnt know what to say lol

so what is the sport so i can get a bit more of an understanding,or did i miss this part?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Not saying this is not interesting mate, just wondering why you chose a bodybuilding site to set it all down, you're not a bodybuilder and obviously follow a completely different training and diet from one...is it just the (lightweight) gear use?
> 
> Good luck with your goals:thumbup1:


I like this site, I learn alot from here. I respect bodybuilding, because I know the dedication involved in the sport. This site is also very helpful and has a unique member community. Even though I am no where near the UK. Its my site of choice.

If I posted this is a Sports-related forum, it would be seen as absurd. Taking supplements is laughed at by some people and their knowledge of substances is near nill.

At UK muscle, members may benefit from my Log and they may help me out to make it better as well.:laugh:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> hhmmm... i was looking at this and tbh i dnt know what to say lol
> 
> so what is the sport so i can get a bit more of an understanding,or did i miss this part?


Profession= Football

The diet is similar, but with about 30% more Carbs.

The training is where things venture off to a different category

Training built to emphasize improvement in:

Speed

Endurance

Strength

Power

Agility

Foot coordination

Acceleration

Vertical Leap

Functional Size

Technical ability

Tactical Play

Skill

I train 8 times a week which may seem crazy to you guys


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> hhmmm... i was looking at this and tbh i dnt know what to say lol
> 
> so what is the sport so i can get a bit more of an understanding,or did i miss this part?


i agree, it would be intresting to know the sport your training for, Im guessing your sport is strength related? :confused1:

sounds like a well thought out cycle :thumb: is this a common cycle for your sport?

edit: ^^^^ you beat me to it.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

i find all this very intresting, i hope you get what you need from hear? good luck!!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

All the best with this mate something different from the norm will be an interesting read


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Slindog said:


> I like this site, I learn alot from here. I respect bodybuilding, because I know the dedication involved in the sport. This site is also very helpful and has a unique member community.


 :thumbup1: Cool mate.

1000mg of test enth and 400 mg of tren EW with a kick off with drol ED should cure you of that gay ball affliction you have:laugh::laugh:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

nice house mate!

so who do you play for?

or im guessing you can't say as you're taking steroids!


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

The GH kicked in. Grow-tropin in very dose efficient. I only did 2 IU. My knee's feel like tanks, a little bit of Tingling, body temp is up. I am supposed to be asleep right now, but I am enjoying every minute of this.

Unbelievable


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 2*

I usually wake up and my legs feel tired and strained with pain in my tendons. I must say there is already improvement.

I am feeling a *small lump* on the *upper right part behind my neck*

*
*

Meal 1 was forced down

*12:00 pm*- I headed to the *Gym*. I dosed the usual *20mg* of the *Oxandrlone*.

Workout(Athletes Performance day 3)- I had a sluggish workout today as well. Slower than usual. The GH was taking an effect on me. At times there was pain in my joints and my quad to the extent where I had to stop for a minute. It would come and go. I was stiff for sure. My lifting this wee is sort of lighter than usual. I am integrating into the extensive part of my routine after next week. I still going light on my lower body to allow my injuries to heal. I do light weight functional movements on my legs. But my energy is down and Zero pumps. So, The Oxandrolone has no kicked in.

Meal 2. I had my shakes in the sauna/steam room. I did some light streching again. I do Hot/Cold routine. i spend 5 minutes in the sauna, then go have a 2 minute cold shower. I then move on to the jaccuzzi, do that same thing, and lastly the Steam room. Mood is still up, but I am getting paranoid about the lump on my neck. Its probably nothing

I went home to get in meal 3. At *3:00pm*, I did a light *massage*. Active release on my injured areas for about 20 minutes.

I decided to take the rest of the day off. And do a concentrated training session tomorrow on my off day.

*10:00pm- 20 mg anavar*

*1:30am- 2 IU GH*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 3*

I woke up feeling even better than yesterday. My tendons feels already 10-15% better. And today there is no Pain in the joint from the GH.

I had meal 1 early and meal 2 at about *12:00 pm*. Soon after I downed *20mg* of *Oxandrolone*.

*2:00pm* Today is my *Recovery-day* at the *gym*. I went in to do some light *crunches* on the medicine ball. I did about 40 on my first set and i experienced a massive pump and *cramping*. I could move for a good minute. I waited until the pull was gone. I figured on the *VAR* just *kicked-in* on my off-day. I decided to do 2 sets of Bicep curls using the barbel. It was great. The *pump* I got from it was *insane*. I called it in and headed to the Sauna/Steam/Jacuzzi. I usually have my *Recovery Drink-(Beta alanine/glutamine/ECA/Ribose)* and do light stretches there.

I had meal 3 after returning from the recovery session. Now, I am waiting on my football training session.

I did a *light football session* at around *6:00pm*. I had a few touches and got some movements going. I was feeling pretty good. But the game was cut short. There is still discomfort in my hamstrings, but, its already much better.

at *2:00* am, I had my *2 IU* of *GH* and then downed *20mg* of *Oxandrolone*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Pics update. Some supplements came in today. So I updated Supplement Pics

Added Performance stats

Added Pain/Functional Damage Scale


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 4*

I woke up feeling pretty good. My legs have a dense like feeling. I feel there is improvement in pain at my hamstrings, which is where my problems lay.

I had meal 1. At *12:30pm* I downed *20mg Oxandrolone*.

At *1:00 PM* I was at the *gym*. Day 3 of Athletes Performance. Let me tell you today the *Energy was up*. I reached my Max weight in a number of excersizes. I had a *pretty good pump*, but I not going to say it *was'nt* anything *spectacular*. I know its only day 4, but I beggining to think the *LA Pharma oxandrolone* is a *little under-dosed?*, but maybe I'm jumping the gun. It's ONLY day 4. There is a *minor extra vascularity*, but i have been back to training 2-days for the first time in a while, and I have a fast metabolism. Don't really see any major strength gains yet.

I had meals 2 in the sauna, went home for meal 3 and 4

My *Second session* was at *6:00 PM*. It involved light jogging, Touches on the ball and Dynamic stretching. Its good to be back jogging again. It been a few months. My *injury* is still there, but the *pain *level has *improved*. I can walk without pain now.

*12:00am* - i downed *20mg* of *oxandrolone*. I also took my dose of *2 IU GH*


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Slindog!

Interesting this is for me and will be very interested mate watcxhing your results!

Will be checking in time to time!

Hope it works out mate!


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 5*

I woke up today and just didn't feel like eating. For meal 1 i just had a banana, and 2 whole wheat bread slices.

At *1:00pm* headed to the *Gym*. I downed *20 mg oxandrolone*.

Workout- I performed day 4 of Athletes Performance routine. The intensity is there. There is *decent pump*. I am still not sure if the Anavar has kicked in yet, or if the LA pharma is under dosed?. If every thing keeps this way up until day 14, I will up the dose to 60mg. There is no real visible fat loss. My *diet is great* and i have been *training intensely*, so I *credit* any *fat loss* to that. My body is *feeling better* though, *Injury wise*.

*
20mg Anavar at 10:00 PM*

Today is a Day off from my GH dosage,


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 6*

Yesterday night, I decided to go to a party I was invited to. From 8pm-2am I ate nothing.

So I am a bit disappointed about that. I missed a meal, but I will make up for it today.

Lets talk about the party. Well, because I am in training mode, I usually shut my self off from females and going to social events. That's key to staying focused and staying in the right mentality. But, I decided to go to this party because it was a birthday of a close friend.

I pretty much set the whole mood, and had the ladies all over me. I am the MAN off cycle, but the pumps I got from the dance floor, were fun as hell. And I was feeling extra confident.

I *woke up* today very* lethargic*. Forced a shake and had a banana. I am having a sort of cheat meal at 2:30pm.

*3:30pm* I had *20mg* of *Oxandrolone*

Lots of rice and chicken. I do have a *game* at *8:00pm*. So it will be a amazing way to finish off week 1 by scoring some goals an playing well.

*GH 2IU* and *Oxandrlone 20 mg* at *11:30pm*

I have noticed a slight up in strength, added muscle hardness.

No extra vascularity

No size gains


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 7*

I woke up feeling good, I had a game yesterday and had no effects of fatigue. I was good to go the next day, which usually does not happen. My *muscles* are feeling *hard *and *pumped* and I am noticing some *extra vascularity*.

I had meal 3 an hour late. But I am feeling stronger.

At *11:30am* I went to the *gym*. I noticed some minor strength gains in my lifts.

My *injuries* are feeling *better*. The *tendonitis* behind my knees is almost *gone*. I had a *shoulder problem* that always bothered me. Today I just noticed its not there anymore. Its seems to have *gone*

I had Meal 3 at 5pm and decided not to do session 2 and rather do it over the weekend.

I had *20mg Oxandrolone* and *2 IU GH* at *12:30am*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 8*

I *woke* up *feeling* a bit *tight* today. I have noticed my body fat is a bit down from last week. I had meal 1 at *12:00 pm* and downed *20mg* of *oxandrolone*

Workout- I went to the gym feeling uncertain. I have been thinking all week that LA Pharma oxandrolone is not good quality, or even fake. I made a few calls to see if i could get another brand. I did my regular warm up and stretching. I went ahead and did my chest routine. Let me let you the *oxandrolone hit me like a tank*. I broke all my personal records in all lifts( reps and weight combined). The *pump* was *amazing*, and *vascularity* *slapped* itself on *me*. I was *shocked*, as I have been *complaining* all week that *about L.A Pharma* quality. I was Wrong. *LA Pharma Oxandrolone is Good Quality*. I really just *kept stacking weight* and going. I *added 30 pounds* to my personal *bench* record and busted out *3 extra reps* than normal. *Shoulder press* I went *up 20 pounds* and *2 extra reps*. All this in ONE workout and I easily could have done more, but there is no need to risk injury.

I have notice decreased body fat along with increased strength.

I had meal 2 in the Sauna, and went home to take in meal 3. I had meal 4 and went to my second session which was a small game of football. I didn't over exert myself and played easy. I got in some touches, so i am happy about that.

10:00pm I did 20mg Oxandrolone

2:00 AM I did 2 IU GH


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Week 1 OverView*

Low energy(Day 1 + 2)

Joint pain(Day 1 + 2)

Muscle Pain Legs (Day 1 + 2)

Muscle Hardness

Slight Pumps

Body Fat -1.5-2%

Weight: 84 Kg = - 1.5 kg

Increased Endurance

Increased Recovery time

*Injuries: Pain/Functional Damage. Scale(1-10): 1 being least*

Week 1 Improvements

Right knee surgery Feb 24 09: Tears in the lateral and medial meniscus --------3......0

Chronic Right knee tendonitis( Tendon Bicep Fomoris, Tendon Satorious)-------4.....-4

Chronic Right Hamstring(Bicep Femoris) - Formation of scar tissue -------------5.....-3

Right Adductor Magnus strain -----------------------------------------------3.....-2

ischial tuberosity slight tear-------------------------------------------------6......-2

L4/l5 vertebrae Herniation --------------------------------------------------2......0

As you can see there already a *MAJOR improvement* in my *injuries* in only 7 days. Especially in the tendonitis in my right knee. *I lost 1.5kg*??

Strength gains came in on day 8, So i will add it to next weeks Overview


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*RE-UP*


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

why do u av so much anavar? how long u goin to run it 4


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

They're only 5mg tabs, he'll be needing 8 a day!

Be interesting to see how this works out. Most guys on here seem to use steroids to cut or bulk, this is for rehabilitation and strength purposes by the look of it.


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

This is a really interesting and VERY well documented log, cool to see something a bit different.

:thumb:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Slindog -
> 
> Read the stats you posted in the first entry on this thread.
> 
> ...


It is actually 360 yards which is about 330M. I apologize for that mistake.

Well, I think HGH and Anavar work synergestically to promote collagen synthesis, almost instantly. I am supplying the body with about 2-3 times the normal Gh levels a day. Recovery and healing rate is drastically increased. Add the clean strength gains from Anavar and you end up with stronger tendons and stronger muscles. The super Cissus works as a natural anti-inflamitory.

I think I've come up with a stack that can really help an athlete return to sport.

But along with them you need the building blocks(proper supplementation and nutrition) to supply the fuel for recooperation.

I'll be honest and say its been the first time in almost one year i've played with out major pain. Most of my pains comes from explosive movements(side to side) along with full sprinting. I give about 70% effort comfortably now. Thats where I feel safe. I am hoping to get to 95% intensity by the end of cycle with no pain.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 9*

I woke up feeling very stiff. I had 2 sessions yesterday. My ischial tuberosity tears feels a bit inflamed today. Back feels a bit stiff

Today is my *Off-Day* at the *Gym*. I am heading there is a bit to do *Active Recovery* and and my *Recovery Shake( Beta Alanine, Glutamine, Ecca, Ribose)*

I had meal 1, but for meal 2 I went to Applebee's and got myself a classic burger with fries. I usually load up on more carbs on my off days.

I have a *Session* of football at *8:00pm*

I did a football scrimage, and I played quite hard for some reason. I was a bit over confident and decided to give it my all. I payed about an 90 minutes and towrads the end i began to feel discomfort in my hamstring adductor magnus area. It was the same feeling I get every time I play. Usually I woud be out for about 4 days from something like this.

I went home wraped my leg up/compression. And did the RICE method.

We will see what happens tommorrow

*2 IU GH* and *20mg Oxandrolone* 12:00am


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 10*

I woke up today very tired, after playing a hard session yesterday, my hamstring was feeling odd/painful. I still decided to go to the GYM. However, I opted to bypass all Lower body excersizes, due to the discomfort in my hamstring/adductor magnus area. I guess I was a little over confident with the great progress.

at *1:00pm *I went to the *Gym*. I downed *20mg anavar*. I had a great workout. The pump was very nice and the strength was good. I kept the weight the same as I usually did. I noticed that I went up a few reps every excersize. I went up 10 pounds in my biceps curls. So overall I enjoyed the workout.

I had meal 2 in the sauna and and snack on the way home. I was feeling very lethargic(tired). I was not looking forward to my *second training session* which was at *6:00pm* with a *club team.* My legs were tight and my hamstring was inflamed. I layed on the bed and just *passed out* for about *1.5 hours*.

I woke up and got ready for my training session. The nap helped me a bit in recovery, but no were to where i can perfrom comfortably. Luckily *practice* was *cancelled*. I called it a day and stayed home.

I had *20 mg oxandrolone* at *11:00pm*

*
*

*12:30am*, I decided to up the *GH* to *3 iu *to see if it would assist in my recovery at


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 11*

I woke up with discomfort in my hamstring/glute area. I've decided to get an MRI to see exactly what the problem is. Within the next week, I'll get it done. I beginning to think it may a nerve problem. Possibly throw in some low dose Clen in there.

At* 2:00pm*, I went to the *gym* and downed *20mg Oxandrolone*. I have a good workout out, but again had to cut out lower body excersizes. Pump was Superb today. My body fat has decreased dramatically. Vascularity has increased. I see vains on my chest and arms. There is more definition in my ab section. I did 3 extra reps on my max incline bench today.

I had meal 2 in the sauna. Meal 3 soon after at home. I moved my football session to tomorrow. Just going to light technical work. Hopefully my leg will be better by then.

But so far good improvement. I would say Ive recovered at twice the normal rate

*10:00pm- 20 mg oxandrolone*

*
*

*
10:00pm - 4 IU GH*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 12*

Today is my first day off completely from any training, since I started my cycle. My hamstring area is a lot better today, but needs a day or so to be back to a functional level.

I decided to go up to 4IU yesterday, and see how it effected my injury. I am trying to tackle this chronic problem as best as possible. I am going in for an MRI on Sunday. I am trying to figure out the exact problem as it may be nerve related.

If it is nerve related(hope not), I am going to incorporate some clenbuterol somewhere in the cycle, possibly in PCT. Starting next week, I am going to be running 4iu of GH.

Yesterday, I noticed I was in a ****ed off mood. It is definately from the injury. I was actually late for a meal and was so crazy about finding protein, I almost bit someones face off. Off course I kept my cool.

I will resume training on Sunday after the MRI. Unfortunately I have to push through the pain and if it comes to it I will take a Cortisone shot before my next trail.

On Sunday, I will attempt to inject the GH Intra muscular into my hamstring to promote cell awareness at that area.

*2:30pm 20 mg oxandrolone*

*10:00pm 2 iu Gh*

*
*

*
12:30 am 20 mg oxandrolone*

*
*

*
1:00am 4 iu Gh*

I decided to take 6 iu today and see how that effects my injury. I split the dose. 2 iu and then 4 iu


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 13*

I had a very deep sleep. It must be the 6 IU I took yesterday. I had some crazy dreams as well. My injury is much better, but still needs time and work. I am going to focus next week on getting it better, so there will be an alteration in my training.

Took the day completely off.

*20 mg oxandrolone 2:00pm*

*
20 mg oxandrolone 10:00pm*

*
*

*
6 IU GH 12:00am*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Week 2 OverView

LMB increase

Strength increase

Muscle Hardness

Pumps

Body Fat 0% decrease

Weight: 86 Kg = + 2KG

Increased Endurance

Increased Recovery time

Injuries: Pain/Functional Damage. Scale(1-10): 1 being least

Week 1 Improvements

Wk1 Wk2

Right knee surgery Feb 24 09: Tears in the lateral and medial meniscus -------3......3

Chronic Right knee tendonitis( Tendon Bicep Fomoris, Tendon Satorious)------4.....3

Chronic Right Hamstring(Bicep Femoris) - Formation of scar tissue ------------5.....5

Right Adductor Magnus strain ----------------------------------------------3.....5

ischial tuberosity slight tear------------------------------------------------6......8

L4/l5 vertebrae Herniation --------------------------------------------------2......2

I had a little bit of a set back this week with my injuries. I was pushing too hard and aggravated it. I upped the GH doses early and did 6 IU for 2 days to help with healing.

In the gym i gained at least 20-50 pounds in all majors lifts. And I gained about 10-20 pounds on the smaller lifts,

Week 1 Week 2

Bench press (225 for 3 reps) (275 for 3 reps)

DB Bench (170 for 8 reps) ( 200 for 8 reps)

Bicep barbel (75 for 6 reps) ( 85 for 6 reps)

Shoulder press (130 for 8reps) ( 150 for 8 reps)

1 arm DB row (75 for 8 reps) ( 85 for 8 reps)

Legs: N/A due to injury


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 14*

I woke up and checked out my injury asap. Its better, but I've realized how much I've beat it up. Im planning for an MRI today.

I had meal 1 and am getting ready for the gym

*2:00 pm 20 mg oxandrolone*

The *Gym* work out was *amazing*. *Great pump*, *Good strength gains*. I went *up* another *20** pounds* on my *DB bench*. However, I stayed the same on my shoulder press. The pumps are really coming. Vascularity is looking good. Lowered BF.

I didn't do a second session today, I was supposed to train with a local team to keep my game up, but it didnt work out. So, I said I might as well take the rest of the day off.

I am feeling lethargic, and my appetite is down. So i find myself having alot of shakes instead of meals.

At *10:00* pm I did *2 IU* of* GH* and downed *20mg Oxandrolone*

*
*

at *1:00am* I did another *4 IU GH*

Realize, I am only doing *6 IU to help accelerate the healing process* for the injury I re-aggravated. I have done 6 Iu for 3 days in a row. It seems to be helping. I have also been *Compressing* the *injured area*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 15*

I woke up and went to see the doc. It a pretty consuming process to get checked out, I have to go see a orthopedic, then get a bunch of MRi's and then get elavatuated, then maybe begin treatment.

I told the doc, if surgery is not required then why do I need to waste my time. Think about it. If you don't operate, there is really nothing you can do to an injury, but help assist the bodies own healing process. Yes, you can help by working on strengthening or balance excersizes, but come on its common sense. You don't need to pay for it.

So I decided to scrap the whole idea, and that I am already doing the best for of rehab, but I need to be easier on returning to the game asap.

I talked to the doctor about using GH as a form of therapy. He actually said it is a good choice.

Light movement, light stretching, heat( jacuzzi, steam room, sauna). Dynamic movement in pool, and light strengthening in the gym, along with proper supplementation, and a good course of GH and Oxandrolone, should do the job, to any chronic injury.

We will see at the end of the cycle, if it was actually helpful.

At *12:00pm* I went to the *gym*. I downed *20 mg oxandrolone*. Let me tell you today, I had *Massive pumps*. I did Biceps/triceps about 11 sets a piece. It was amazing. I did not go up in weight but *went up 1-2 reps* in *all bicep excersizes*. I *went up* in weight in *all triceps excersizes*, about *10 pounds*. great workout. I miss doing the conventional bodybuilding routines. a lot of slow explosive movements. Easy and straightforward.

Had meal 2 + 3


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 16*

I woke up very lethargic, with a major headache, and did not feel like eating a grain. I just wanted to pass out from how out of it i was. I had meal 1 at the gym. 2 banana's and a 200g of cottage cheese. It's my day off so I will not expend to much energy, so I can split my meals in smaller ones and just eat every 1.5-3 hours.

Today is my Recovery day at the Gym.

At 12:00pm I downed 20mg oxandrolone. I went to the gym and dipped in the jacuzzi, Sauna, Steam room. and lightly massaged the injured areas. I did not stretch, as I think it would aggravate the injury even more. I want to give it a week until I begin stretching again. So on Saturday Ill stretch lightly.

I played yesterday and it went ok, I wrapped up my right leg and it helped alot, but I was obviously moving around at 50%, and did not let my competitive drive get the better of me. During my rest, I have my leg compressed all the time. I'm approaching my injury in a different manner. The compression may let the muscle heal properly. It's a mechanical problem, so the compression while healing may do it.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

Slindog said:


> *Day 14*
> 
> At *10:00* pm I did *2 IU* of* GH* and downed *20mg Oxandrolone*
> 
> ...


I cannot see how upping the GH level for a couple of days is gonna have that dramatic effect on the healing process. i think its more likely to be placebo effect to be honest. if it was that effective im sure pro bodybuilders would be mega dosing it every time they get a soft tissue injury.

I think you are over anylising everything here and all your feedback is going to be very subjective. i know from personal experience that these type of injurys do not heal up over night and 20mg of anavar here with a shot of gh there isnt going to make that much difference.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> I cannot see how upping the GH level for a couple of days is gonna have that dramatic effect on the healing process. i think its more likely to be placebo effect to be honest. if it was that effective im sure pro bodybuilders would be mega dosing it every time they get a soft tissue injury.
> 
> I think you are over anylising everything here and all your feedback is going to be very subjective. i know from personal experience that these type of injurys do not heal up over night and 20mg of anavar here with a shot of gh there isnt going to make that much difference.


I see otherwise. If I can increase the bodies protein synthesis by up to 50 times, and collagen synthesis by up to 4 times, and increase muscular strength up to 20%, along with a proper nutrition/supplementation and rehab, I can cut recovery time by up to 40%


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

Slindog said:


> I see otherwise. If I can increase the bodies protein synthesis by up to 50 times, and collagen synthesis by up to 4 times, and increase muscular strength up to 20%, along with a proper nutrition/supplementation and rehab, I can cut recovery time by up to 40%


whilst in theory all that may seem possible but if that was the case, why dont professional footballers and other athletes use this method? these guys have professional doctors/coaches etc and im sure they would recommend it if it work. Have you got any *scientific* evidence to prove your theory?


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Al K -

On a purely scientific basis, I have a hard time buying any of the claims posted in this thread. The compounds, amounts and the period of time used simply cannot have impacted a human being's physiology in this way. Nor do the compounds operate in the ways which are claimed here. Nor does human metabolism. New cells, promoted by both short-term and minimal HGH use cannot simply "appear" literally overnight.

Then again, perhaps science needs to reevaluate everything suggested by virtually all the evidence obtained on an empirical basis thus far.

I think our friend Slindog is, at best, subjectively mistaken.

In much the same way he was mistaken when he stated he had broken Michael Johnson's world record in the 400 metres by almost 2 seconds in his original post (which may or may not have been edited since then....).

I may be completely wrong but the initial impression I got of this thread was that it was a sales pitch of some sort.

I will not be posting to this thread again.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd be more tempted to through some NPP and Test prop at it, also plenty of BCAA's and Glutimine pre and post workout.

Also think the diet is not great.

With the HGH I think thins should be run over the period of 6-12months rather than 12 weeks. AAS and HGH have no similarities so do not need to be cycled together. Cycle the ASS and run the HGH as a constant. IMO

Good luck with your recovery.

J


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Al K -
> 
> On a purely scientific basis, I have a hard time buying any of the claims posted in this thread. The compounds, amounts and the period of time used simply cannot have impacted a human being's physiology in this way. Nor do the compounds operate in the ways which are claimed here. Nor does human metabolism. New cells, promoted by both short-term and minimal HGH use cannot simply "appear" literally overnight.
> 
> ...


im with you on this, if it was really that simple it would have been done a long time ago by the professionals whose career depends on their performance. with all due respect to slindog, the word deluded springs to mind...


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> whilst in theory all that may seem possible but if that was the case, why dont professional footballers and other athletes use this method? these guys have professional doctors/coaches etc and im sure they would recommend it if it work. Have you got any *scientific* evidence to prove your theory?


There are plenty of studies that show the benefits of anavar on recovery, wound healing.

There are plenty of studies that show the benefits of HGH on ligament/tendon repair.

I am also supplementing other things to help assist me like Glucosamine/msm/Super Cissus.

It is just one aspect of recovery the the substances do help. This is coming for a some one in the business from 20 years.

There are PLENTY of pro's in EVERY sport who use HGH and PED's.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

Slindog said:


> There are plenty of studies that show the benefits of anavar on recovery, wound healing.
> 
> There are plenty of studies that show the benefits of HGH on ligament/tendon repair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Al K -
> 
> On a purely scientific basis, I have a hard time buying any of the claims posted in this thread. The compounds, amounts and the period of time used simply cannot have impacted a human being's physiology in this way. Nor do the compounds operate in the ways which are claimed here. Nor does human metabolism. New cells, promoted by both short-term and minimal HGH use cannot simply "appear" literally overnight.
> 
> ...


Sales pitch on a forum? I have better things to do than make small money. Yes, I edited a while back the 400m time which was actually 360M.

I am just here to provide a honest and detailed cycle log to assist other athletes who are struggling with injuries and have tried all other methods.

They can turn to this simple, safe, and "mild" cycle.

One thing is for sure, one can gain a solid 7-10 pounds off a 6-7 week Anavar only cycle, with out the side effects. In fact, there a many benefits to the drug, for one i am noticing a few scars that have lessened in size on my face and back. I think Anavar is a MUCH better alternative than pain killers in some specific cases regarding muscular pain.

"In a randomized, double-blind study, patients with 40% total body surface and muscular area burns were selected to receive standard burn care plus oxandrolone, or without oxandrolone. Those treated with oxandrolone showed improve body composition, preserved muscle mass and reduced hospital stay time"

"Research Confirms Weight Gain and Safety of Anabolic Androgenic Steroid, Oxandrolone, in Patients With Cancer-Related Weight Loss"

*"Oxandrolone* has been approved by the FDA since the early 1960's at a dosage of 5-10 mg per day for conditions which included weight loss and muscular dystrophy "due to extensive surgery, chronic infection, severe trauma, failure to gain or maintain weight without definite pathophysiologic reasons [and] protein catabolism due to prolonged corticosteroid administration." Since HIV wasting is the result of a chronic infection and is often without definite cause, *oxandrolone* is clearly indicated and FDA approved for HIV-related wasting at the dose of 5-10 mg per day"

*"research** in children suggests that **oxandrolone** increases the efficacy of human growth hormone, which is also being studied as a treatment for wasting. By combining **oxandrolone** with growth hormone, it may be possible to reduce the amount of growth hormone needed*"


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 17*

I woke up lethargic, My injury felt alot better, I attribute it to the compression.

*12:00pm went to the gym. Downed 20mg oxandrolone*.

I did back in my workout. I had a *great pump*. My strength again went up. I did 90 pounds(*up 10 pounds*) on the *1 arm 1 leg db row*. I did an extra set of wide grip pull ups

I am still not playing football, until I feel ready to get back on the pitch. So no second session for me.

I have been compressing my right leg the whole day. Giving light massages and doing specific stretches.

*9:00pm I downed 20mg oxandrolone*

*
12:00am- 4 IU GH*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 18*

I woke up feeling lethargic as usual. I forced a shake down, and many 10 of oats.

At 1:00pm I headed the *gym*. I downed* 20mg Oxandrolone*.

Workout- I did Shoulder and Traps. The* pump was ridiculious*. I just do a set of any excersize and my muscle are full and hard.

I have to say the *oxandrolone has kicked in full force*. I get pumps doing any sort of resistance. This is a very solid compound. I would say today is really when *I can confidently say its working full force*.

i had meal 2 in the Jacuzzi.

*3:00pm* I had a *light massage*. Focusing on my right leg. It was more mellow and no active release was involved.

I have been in and out of the bath at my house, under warm/hot water with compression on my leg. I have been doing light stretching, and apply methnol cream, reparil gel, and glucosamine sulfate gel.

at *10:00pm oxandrolone*

*
12:00am- 4IU gh*

Injury- I am maintaining compression


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Day 19

Today is supposed to be my off-day at the gym. My training has really toned down this week because of injury so only about 4-5 sessions this week of work, and about 3 sessions of recovery.

*1:00pm* went to the gym, *downed 20mg oxandrolone*.

My intention was to go in and do some light ab work, and a few set of light quad and adductor magnus excersize on the machine. The was was so sweet, that I just did 5 sets of bi work and 5 sets off tri work. I felt fully recovered from my last Bicep/tricep workout and just went for it. I usually dont like to go off routine, but with my injury I can't do the big movements(deadlifts, squats), so what the hell.

The *pump* was *terrific*. I know it repetitive but its really on full force.

I finished off the workout with meal 2. Again, Jacuzzi/suana/Steam combo.

at *4:00pm*, Was time for a *ART massage*(performed by myself). because I do know exactly were my problem points are and pretty much so the technique well enough to perform it.

The semembranous tendon behind the knee is where i have been feeling pressure. I had to get in an akward position, sort of like a lunge and went away at the problem using my knuckle and applying pressure while moving in a side ways motion. It is very painful, but it was the first time i did art since I have been on cycle. After about 20 minutes of release, I realized the problem at my tendon behind my knee is connected to the inchial turberosity problem(gulte/hamstring insertion) I am having as well. I felt pain in both areas while applying pressure to the semembranuos tendon behind the knee.

Anyways this massage really alleviated some pain, almost instantly. And i felt better as the day progressed.

So finally Now i can relax the rest of the weekend. I am mid cycle, so I planned a (Feast Day)- involving a grill and about 10 kg of meat with a bunch of buddies.

So lots of meat grilling and away from my diet. I will probably get in 500g of protein.

*
10:00pm- oxandrolone 20mg*

*
GH-off day*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 20*

Today is my off-day. Completely from everything. I just sate back ate and relaxed.

I ended up going to the beach and dipping in the ocean, lightly massaged myself.

*10:00am- 20mg oxandrolone*

*
8:00pm-20mg oxandrolone*

*
*

I was feeling very lethargic through out the whole day and was taking naps in and out every hour. Appetite is fine. I have been craving carbs and sugar and fat. I controlled my self as best as i could. In other words cookies, chips, and buscuits.

My mood has been down today for some reason. I am pretty sure its the fact I can't play football, and I have something big coming up.

So I should be training on the pitch instead of just the gym.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 21*

Half way through the cycle. I must say, its more than I expected gains wise. I decided to up the oxandrolone does to 50mg a day. I shall edit it on the main page. I'll see how it feels, and if I notice any effects of the increased dose.

*12:30pm* I headed to the *gym *and downed *25mg** oxandrolone*. I did chest onyl today, as I switched over to a convetional bodybuilding routine because of my injury.

*no strength gains today*. I'm not sure why, but the *pump* was to *super*.

*
10:00pm- 25mg oxandrolone *

*
12:00am- 4IU GH*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Week 3 Overview*

LMB increase

Strength increase

Muscle Hardness

Stronger Massive Pumps

Increase Vascularity

Body Fat 0% decrease

Overall Weight: 87.5 Kg = + 3.5KG

Week Gains: 1.5kg

Increased Recovery time

Injuries: Pain/Functional Damage. Scale(1-10): 1 being least

Week 1 Improvements

Wk1 Wk2 WK3

Right knee surgery Feb 24 09: Tears in the lateral and medial meniscus -------3......3.....3

Chronic Right knee tendonitis( Tendon Bicep Fomoris, Tendon Satorious)------4.....3.......3

Chronic Right Hamstring(Bicep Femoris) - Formation of scar tissue ------------5.....5......4

Right Adductor Magnus strain ----------------------------------------------3.....5.......4

ischial tuberosity slight tear------------------------------------------------6......8......8

L4/l5 vertebrae Herniation --------------------------------------------------2......2.....2

Week 1 Week 2 Week 3

Bench press (225 for 3 reps) (275 for 3 reps) (275 for 3 reps)

DB Bench (170 for 8 reps) ( 200 for 8 reps) ( 200 for 8 reps)

Bicep barbel (75 for 6 reps) ( 85 for 6 reps) (90 for 6 reps)

Shoulder press (130 for 8reps) ( 150 for 8 reps) (170 for 8 reps)

1 arm DB row (75 for 8 reps) ( 85 for 8 reps) ( 90 for 8 reps)

In terms of the movements posted above, I only went up in the shoulder press and the 1 arm 1 leg db row.

However, I went up Big time in tricep pulldowns about 30 pounds, and about 30 pounds on the DB row.

Unfortunately I can't do my personal favorite dead lifts and squats. Or any major movement with my Legs. Or else I wold have skyrocketed and gained some real mass. I sure i would have gained an extra kilo or 2 if I was able to do these.

So far, I am loving this cycle. ZERO side effects, already a 3.5 kilo gain and a slight loss of body fat, about 1.5 percent. There is more definition in my abdominal areas and so forth. The Oxandrolone really kicked in at about Day 17-18. I get pumps in my forearms when doing minor things during the day. That's when I knew it kicked in full force. I've decided to push the dose up to 50 mg for next week and see how I react.

Injury wise what can I say, the tendonitis is definately better and my leg overall is better, The major injury that I have is recovering at a better rate than normal. But I am still pushing for more. I am giving it until the rest of the cycle to really assess the use of these compounds for injury. The results of the MRI will take a while, so the possibility of nerve damage is possible.

On to week 4

Legs: N/A due to injury


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 22*

I had a deep sleep and some wicked dreams. For some reason most of my dreams recently are nightmares and quite vivid. Must be attributed to the GH. Ibout 9 hours of slept about an extra hour, about 9.

I had meal one and at *2:00pm *I headed to the *gym* and downed *25mg Oxandrolone*

*
*

Workout- I did back today. I had a massive workout. *Instant hard Pumps*. *Stronger lifts*. I went up in weight in a few excersizes. Overall I had a nice workout today.

I had meal 2 in the sauna and meal three shortly after.

My injury is feeling much better, I should be able to do light running within a week.

I have an MRI scheduled for WED.

*
10:00pm- 25 mg oxandrolone*

*
2:00am- 4 IU GH*


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

interesting read slindog! :thumb:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 23*

Today is my *recovery day*

at *2:00pm* I had a meal 1 and headed the *gym*. downed *25mg anavar*

I decided to do some *swimming*. About *10 laps*

I had the *MOST MASSIVE PUMP EVER*. I did 3 lap intervals. The pump was so strong, that I literally could not feel my body. My *muscles* were so *filled up* and *painful*. I had to drop to my knees and take a breather. The intensisty of the *pump lasted* about *1 hour* after I finished swimming. It was more than any pump I experienced while lifting.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

PCT prep:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a question.... Whats a *football scrimmage?...... *Ive not heard that term before.....


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Just a question.... Whats a *football scrimmage?...... *Ive not heard that term before.....


11 Vs 11 or 5 vs 5

practice session


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Slindog said:


> 11 Vs 11 or 5 vs 5
> 
> practice session


LMFAO 11 vs 11 is called a match and 5 vs 5 is called 5 a side!

Do you even know who john motson is? Yanks playing footie is just not right!!! :lol:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

igf would be better for injuries over hgh


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> LMFAO 11 vs 11 is called a match and 5 vs 5 is called 5 a side!
> 
> Do you even know who john motson is? Yanks playing footie is just not right!!! :lol:


I'm no where near a yank..


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

glanzav said:


> igf would be better for injuries over hgh


Don't think so, this is no pharma igf that can be had, and it does not aid in collagen synthesis like gh.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 24*

10:00am - Ultra sound, EMS, Light massage

12:00pm- Gym, downed 25mg oxandrolone. I did Shoulders and traps. I went up about 10 pounds in the shoulder press, and remained the same in the military press. Good pump.

I did about 4 laps in the pool, and my Lat began to cramp. I then just hit the sauna and had a shake.

10:00pm - 25mg oxandrolone

I noticed my face is a bit more oily. I am assuming it is the upped dose of oxandrolone.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*day 25*

Sorry guys I have been on a 2 day vacation, and could not post.

So I have missed a few days.

I had to fast today until 5:00PM. I had Meal 1 at that time

I downed 25mg oxandrlone at 5:30pm

I had 2 more meals and headed to the gym and did triceps/biceps. Over all great pump as usual. I ended up pulled my back. Its not major, but I pulled something.

The rest of day was relaxing.

2:00am 25mg oxandrolon and 4 iu GH

I did 25 mg of oxandrolone at 4:00 pm


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 26*

My* flight* was early morning, and that usually when I sleep, I *NO sleep* but I still downed the *anavar *at *12:00pm*. I had a small meal at the am. I met up up my girlfriend, and it was a real test with *anavar and supression.*

I had a really hard time keeping an erection long enough for intercourse. I guess the stuff really *does shut you down to some extent*, even though I did not feel it did. I should have had some viagra on hand. Put moved to other methods. Overall I though *anavar will decrease libido* for sure.

Obviously, my diet was crap today. I only had 3 meals and about 2000 calories.

*
Missed dose- anavar PM *

I missed my dose, what can I say, this is my first slip up.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 27*

*Missed does- Anavar AM*

I had 4 meals today. I am way off my routine while traveling. I had my flight back late night today, at about 6:00am. So* NO sleep* again.

*PM dose - anavar 25 MG at 6:00am*

I caught a hour of sleep on the flight, I just wanted to get home, get a meal in and sleep.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 28*

I got home ate and went to sleep. I got about 5 hours of sleep.

I woke up and had meal 1 and downed *25 mg anavar at 2:30*.

I am taking an *off day at the gym today*. I am *using the day to correct my routine *and get the proper nutrition I need to recuperate. I'll be back tomorrow full force. Overall *3 days of bad nutrition and sleep*.

I'll be back strong tomorrow


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you a proffessional footballer?......

When i say 'proffessional' i mean do you play for a club that is well known throughout the world?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*DAY 29*

12:00PM

I had MASSAGE/THERAPY on my hamstring

I went back home and took a nap, at *3:00pm* I woke up and downed *25mg of anavar*. I went to the *gym* to do a *recovery session* in the sauna/jacuzzi/steam room.

I took the day off from weightlifting. Do I have missed 2 workouts. At this point I am listening to my body, and don't need to over train and injure my self.

*2:00am- 25 mg anavar*

*
4 iu Gh*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 30*

This is usually my off-day. I figured I should Rest up and be 100% healed. I will do a mild aerobic session late night.

Injury update: my hamstring feels much better, No discomfort when i walk, and i can light jog. I think I need 2 more weeks.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 31*

I had 2 sessions today.

I had meal 1 and took *25mg of anavar*

*
*

*10:00am*, I went to the gym and did legs in the morning and took *4iu hgh IM around injury site right after the workout.*

I had meal 2-4

and headed for my evening session

at *7:00pm* I did *session 2*, which was biceps/triceps. The pump was massive as usual. And I was lifting big. I am doing lower weight and higher reps. I use a different method to prep my self for preseason. I am 4 weeks out of my Pre-season.

I downed *25 mg of var at 11:00pm*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 32*

Took the day Off. i was exhuasted from yesterday. I caught a mild cold, but it is not effecting m much.

*12:00pm 25 mg var, I headed to the gym for a recovery session at the jacuzzi/steam room. I did some stretching, etc*

*
*

*
10:00pm- 4 IU HGH Intramuscular*

*
11:00pm- 25mg anavar*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 33*

*12:00pm var 25mg*, I headed to the gym and did a session of Chest/back. I was feeling a bit sick, but went through with it anyways.

Post workout i had a shake and spend a lot of time in the pool doing dynamic stretching.

*12:00a 25mg var*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 34*

I was pretty sick today, I was in bed the whole day. I kept up my nutrition though and did all i could to get better. It is the weekend.. good it does'nt intereupt with my training


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Day 35*

* Am- 25 mg oxandrolone*

I had meal 1. I am feeling a little sick, but hell with in. I have little time to get ready for d-day.

Workout- I switched to 3 times a week this week and began doing lower body with light weights. I am doing a customized version of the athletes performance program. I have been messing with my lifting program a bunch during my cycle since i have to mold a routine around my injuries on a week to week basis. Good workout. I was pushing light weight and my legs were taking it. A great improvement in recovery in regards to injury.

*
Pm- 25 mg oxandrolone*

*
*

*
12:00am- 4 IU GH Intra muscular (upper hamstring)*


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Week 4+5 Overview*

Slight LMB increase

Same Pumps

Increased Vascularity

Overall Body Fat: 3% decrease

Overall Weight: 86.5 Kg = + 2.5KG

Week Gains: - 1 kg

Injuries: Pain/Functional Damage. Scale(1-10): 1 being least

Week 1 Improvements

Wk1 Wk2 WK3

Right knee surgery Feb 24 09: Tears in the lateral and medial meniscus -------3......3.....3.....3

Chronic Right knee tendonitis( Tendon Bicep Fomoris, Tendon Satorious)------4.....3.......3....2

Chronic Right Hamstring(Bicep Femoris) - Formation of scar tissue ------------5.....5......4.....3

Right Adductor Magnus strain ----------------------------------------------3.....5.......4....3

ischial tuberosity slight tear------------------------------------------------6......8......8.....4

L4/l5 vertebrae Herniation --------------------------------------------------2......2.....2....3

Week 1 Week 2 Week 3

Bench press (225 for 3 reps) (275 for 3 reps) (275 for 3 reps)

DB Bench (170 for 8 reps) ( 200 for 8 reps) ( 200 for 8 reps)

Bicep barbel (75 for 6 reps) ( 85 for 6 reps) (90 for 6 reps)

Shoulder press (130 for 8reps) ( 150 for 8 reps) (170 for 8 reps)

1 arm DB row (75 for 8 reps) ( 85 for 8 reps) ( 90 for 8 reps)

Injuries really began to improve this week. The big factor I think it that i switched to *Intra Muscular shots*. My tendonitis is minimal. My upper hamstring is functional again. I am working on the muscle tightness i have and begin to do light weight in order to promote increased protein synthesis at injury sight. But, I am happy to say, this is a great improvement.

I shifted to a more endurance based type program, because I am 3-4 weeks out from a football trail.

I actually had weight loss, partly because I traveled for 3 days and had bad nutrition, and then caught the flu. which i just recovered from. It's probably water loss. I will be happy with a 3.5 kilos gain at the end of the cycle.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*Days 36-42*

The last week of my cycle was fairly similar in gains the previous weeks.

Injury wise I have improved to drastically.

After about 6 weeks, I am finally back on the pitch.

What I found helped a lot was doing Gh shot Intra Muscular near injury area. 8 IU on workout days only, split into 2 doses. the morning does should be post workout out.

And your morning session should consist on a rehab protocol for your injury. In 2 weeks I saw such vast improvement that I literally to this day don't believe it.

The anavar this week was good. I was thinking of going an extra week, but decided six weeks in good enough, and do a nice PCT, and think about the next cycle, which will be even better


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Week 6 Overview - Final Week

Same Pumps

Increased Vascularity

Overall Body Fat: 4% decrease

Overall Weight: 87 Kg = + 3KG

Week Gains: .5 kg

Injuries: Pain/Functional Damage. Scale(1-10): 1 being least

Week 6 Improvements

Wk1-6

Right knee surgery Feb 24 09: Tears in the lateral and medial meniscus -------3......3.....3.....3.....2

Chronic Right knee tendonitis( Tendon Bicep Fomoris, Tendon Satorious)------4.....3.......3....2.....1.5

Chronic Right Hamstring(Bicep Femoris) - Formation of scar tissue ------------5.....5......4.....3.....2

Right Adductor Magnus strain ----------------------------------------------3.....5.......4....3.....2

ischial tuberosity slight tear------------------------------------------------6......8......8.....4.....2

L4/l5 vertebrae Herniation --------------------------------------------------2......2.....2....3......2

Doing Gh shots Intra Muscular near injury area in the way to go. 8 IU on workout days only, split into 2 doses. The morning does should be Immediately post workout out. The morning session should consist on rehab to injury site.

I did circuit training this week, so the weight went completely down, and I am doing plyometric and endurance work, and weak area work. This week went well.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

PCT-day 1


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Good going seem very organised with your cycle unlike most people who have no clue. You could have done with a higher dose however depending on your goals


----------

